# TT v TTS v TTRS



## Demessiah is back (Dec 16, 2016)

So the TT is the same as a TTS and a TTS is as good as a TTRS?

Let's follow this logic......

The TT is no better than the vw golf, which is no better than the octavia.

And the RS is as good as an r8 and the R8 is as good as a huracan, which is as good as an aventador.

So basically the skoda octavia is as good as the aventador!

Awesome :lol:


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Yup, this thread'll be gone quicker than an aventador I suspect :roll: :wink:


----------



## Demessiah is back (Dec 16, 2016)

Ikon66 said:


> Yup, this thread'll be gone quicker than a *TTRS* I suspect :roll: :wink:


Fixed that for ya........


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

:lol:

The sheriff has got his eye on ya'

So it looks like the Octavia is the must have best buy...

New thread: TTRS vs Skoda Octavia


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

RS is not a patch on the dirty butt hole of the R8...
The second you start the car, to the moment you move away is a world away and that's before you "think" about talking about the drivability of the cars... Think Sunday league vs world cup thats the difference we are talking. where as TTS to RS is Sunday league to saturday league.. or for the school boys out there, legal girls gyms shorts vs victoria secrets super model.

However, we are all different and in most cases theres no right or wrong, only opinion..


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Buy what you want / can afford and enjoy it.

Lots of people today financing cars they couldn't afford otherwise, same as plenty of people just buying something that in the eyes of Willy Wavers is inadequate, and in reality they could afford any car they like but chose the one they drive for a variety of reasons.

All TT's are pretty nice cars.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

TTRS mk 4 ?










:lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

That be funny as a working remote control...


----------



## Demessiah is back (Dec 16, 2016)

People seem to think I hate all cars... thats not true, remember, my job as brand ambassador is too promote the benefits of the TTRS at every opportunity! 8)

Off the record, I love all cars at every price point! Ranging from £100 bangers right upto supercars stuff (like the TTRS).

Rumour has it that Demessiah recently owned a 1.6 diesel skoda that he absolutely loved. (I'm denying those rumours of course!) Even if it is exactly the same as the Aventador.

Banter is just Banter, we all drive TT'so you better get used to it, after all, aren't we all hairdressers driving girls cars because we can't handle a real man's rwd sports car?


----------



## Demessiah is back (Dec 16, 2016)

Toshiba said:


> RS is not a patch on the dirty butt hole of the R8...
> The second you start the car, to the moment you move away is a world away and that's before you "think" about talking about the drivability of the cars... Think Sunday league vs world cup thats the difference we are talking. where as TTS to RS is Sunday league to saturday league.. or for the school boys out there, legal girls gyms shorts vs victoria secrets super model.
> 
> However, we are all different and in most cases theres no right or wrong, only opinion..


Have you driven the new RS? with the old one I would agree with you as it wasn't that special apart from its performance figures and off the record would say the sweet spot in the mk2 range was the tts.

But the new one is different, it really has charisma, makes me grin from ear to ear as soon as you press the starter button. Audi have done a really good job on this car, I could easily argue this is the best car they have ever made.

For those who haven't driven it, forget your preconceptions and the highish price tag. Book a test drive and see what you think. Personally I cant think of any car under 6 figures that can rival the TTRS. Compared to the mk2 it's a totally different animal as it has so much character.


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

As amusing as it is, all the bullshit aside I would pass that question back in your direction, have you driven the Mk3 TTS to compare against the Mk3 RS. I don't doubt the RS is the better car but after taking the discounts on offer into consideration does it warrant the additional c.£20k?

Have you driven the R8 V10 Plus to compare with the TTRS to be able to say that it is the performance bargain in the grand scheme of things?

The wait on the TTS has me swaying as to whether I should be going to the next level and the premium that the dealers expect us to swallow on their now second hand cars have saw me looking at all sorts such as a an Exige 380, Cayman S and even a local GT4 at £90k


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

I wouldn't spend too much on a performance car these days, with the roads crammed and speed cameras everywhere. For some reason there is also a slow driver epidemic who drive at 30 in a 60.

Even in a TTS I rarely get the chance to floor it.

I wouldn't mind the TT with the 2.5 engine without a turbo, so you have the 5 pot sound and no turbo lag. Sure torque would be lower but it'd be fast enough imo.

Sometimes I look at R8s and other powerful cars but just cringe at the thought of paying so much for something I'd use so little. Its potential would be wasted 99% of the time even if I drove it a lot.

I think cars like the TTS, S3, M2, C43 coupe AMG, A45, Mustang V8, Focus RS, Cayman, etc etc are about the most I would bother with, then it just comes down to if you like RWD / 4WD and if you like the looks.

The only reason I'd buy something like a ferrari, R8, mclaren, lambo is if I had so much money that I didn't give a crap about not being able to use their potential, I'd just get it because I want the best. And although I said earlier I rarely get the chance to use the full potential of even the TTS, its not really that much more expensive than a "normal" prestige car so not such a big deal.


----------



## Demessiah is back (Dec 16, 2016)

Driven both yes.

The TTS as great as it is doesnt have the character of the RS. I put an order on the TTS when it was launched using the logic that it would be the best in the range but cancelled it. Im glad i did as every journey in tye RS is an event so imo worth the extra (its not 20k though, there are double digit discounts on the RS too)

For me i would rather have the golf R than the TTS but i wouldnt buy that either as if i was going to get a golf it would be the GTD....... See how this comparing cars thing is messed up?

Regarding the R8, again forget the pricetag. The TTRS is a tuners dream. Throw a couple of grand on TTRS mods and the car will eat up supercars. For me as a modification type of guy the R8 has limited appeal, if they threw in the engine from the RS6 that would quickly change though.


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

The golf r just didn't do it for me, a very nice drive but a bit bland looking, the GTD and GTI look much better.

The stealer around me wasn't interested in discounting the RS at all so with 20% off a £47k list TTS I went for it. I will admit it was not easy giving up the 6cyl of the Beemer and I'm just hoping I don't find the TTS a little lacking.


----------



## Demessiah is back (Dec 16, 2016)

Cant argue with a TTS @20% off but if your seriously thinking of jumping ship to the other cars on the list then I would defo try the RS. Not a cheap car but could be called a bargain when you look at what you would have to spend (imo 100k+) to get a better all round car.


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Yeah I agree mate, if one can be picked up for a (reasonable) price then 400bhp and awd brings a lot of performance to the road.

It's probably just the wait having me look at alternatives but most of them have the same issue in that it's a factory order and I would be in the same boat. For the uk roads you can't beat the A-B performance the TTS/RS brings

Edit: sorted it best of both


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Demessiah is back said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > RS is not a patch on the dirty butt hole of the R8...
> ...


Yeah driven the new one - only TT I've not driven is the TDI, oh and the 1.8.
Mk2 RS, the Manual to DSG was a good jump and made a difference

And yes, Mk2 to Mk3 difference is pronounced for sure.


----------



## nsj_tts (Jun 11, 2014)

Toshiba said:


> Demessiah is back said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


Out of curiosity, how do you find the MK3 DSG TTS vs MK2 DSG TTRS?


----------



## Erty (Nov 26, 2016)

I used to drive a TT RS mk2 and now I drive a TTS mk3.
The performances are similar but, except for the sound, I prefer the TTS (virtual cockpit, handling,...).


----------

